# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet largohet Janullatos prej kryesise Kishes orthodokse shqiptare?

## FLORIRI

Un them po.

Si thoni ju?

----------


## lone_star

100% po, 0% jo  :buzeqeshje: 
Po c'e do qe s'e kemi ne ne dore.

----------


## Brari

kjo eshte nje ceshtje e te krishtereve ortodoks te shqiperise..
ata vendosin.. sic i kan rregullat e tyre..

----------


## drity

Po, duhet te largohet.

Besimi Orthodoks eshte besim shqiptar, pra kisha orthodokse shqiptare duhet te drejtohet nga nje shqiptar.

Tjeter gje budaizmi, per shembull, i cili nuk eshte besim fetar shqiptar (ne mos gabohem), ai po, mund te drejtohet nga nje i huaj, meqe bashke me besimin mund te importojme dhe drejtuesit.

----------


## lone_star

Po sidomos jo te drejtohet nga nje grek! 

Kisha Ortodokse eshte e te gjithe shqiptareve dhe jo vetem e ortodokseve, sic duket Janullatosi ja paska arritur te krijoje aq percarje midis nesh per fat te keq. Ne fakt ai as nuk e fsheh faktin qe do percarjen e shqiptareve ne myslimane dhe te krishtere. Cfare nuk e bene shekujt po e ben Janullatosi ne  dhjetevjecare. Nga nje tradite e nderuar kombetare ortodokse Janullatosi po krijon mercenarizmin grek nder ortodokset shqiptare. Kjo eshte merita me e madhe e tij.

Mbajeni edhe ca vjet edhe do mund te bisedoni me ushtaret greke qe ruajne kufirin pergjate lumit Shkumbin pastaj.

----------


## shigjeta

Po, duhet te largohet...

Pas kaq e kaq vitesh, kisha ortodokse shqiptare i ka te gjitha mundesite per te patur nje kryepeshkop shqiptar. Nuk ka absolutisht asnje lloj arsye te justifikoj qendrimin e tij me gjate ne krye te kishes shqiptare.

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe mendimi im i perkrah mendimet e ketyre lart pra *Po* duhet te largohet

----------


## Ermal 22

Ne rradhe te pare koha dhe qellimi i hapjes se ketij sondazhi nuk jane te justifikuara, pasi normalisht per te arritur ne kete pike duhej qe te kish bere ndonje gje te madhe e te keqe kohet e fundit Janullatosi qe te ngrihej perseri ceshtja e largimit te tij.

ne rradhe te dyte Floriri qe hapi kete teme eshte prononcuar hapur si besimtar i devotshem mysliman gje qe i jep kesaj teme ngjyrime te padeshiruara fetare.
 Shko mer cun Flori e shif problemet e myslimonve se s'jeni me mo pak probleme qe ti jepni drejtim ju bes. njashtu cuno, mos u bo celik se humbet rendesin e vleren.

si perfundim them se per 'rrespekt' qe sondazhi duhej hapur ne nenforumin e ortodoksve dhe tu lihej atyre te thonin mendimin e vet.

----------


## Zemrushja

Mendoj se po!

Pas kaq vitesh besoj se ka sherbyer mjaftueshem! Besoj se ka shum prifterinj shqiptare te afte per te qene ne vend te tij.

----------


## luli_bori

Po,sepse punen e tij ka te tjere qe mund ta bejne.Ska  arsye te qendroj.

----------


## no name

Normal qe po  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drity

> si perfundim them se per 'rrespekt' qe sondazhi duhej hapur ne nenforumin e ortodoksve dhe tu lihej atyre te thonin mendimin e vet.


Ermal,

Ka te drejt Floriri qe e ka hap ketu sondazhin, kjo eshte teme per te gjithe shqiptaret, ta them une sepse;

Meno içik sikur ktyne byrazerve myslimon ti shkrepej nji dit t'bukur vere ene t'kerkojshin qe drejtimin e xhamise shqiptare tja jepshin nji t'ardhuri nga çallmakistani, ça do bote qeverija ? "jo" si thot dot, se i ka thone "po" ktyne te tjerve, kshu qe do ja pranote kerkesen.

Ene masanej t'fillojshin Janullatosi me Habdullatosin t'bojshin sherr n'televizor se kush besim osht mo i miri e kush osht mo i dhimi. Poplli me doemos do fillote t'bote tifozllik.

Hoxhallaret e priftat e peshkopt shqiptar, e njofin mire punen e tyne me popllin shqiptar, kan bashkjetu nder shekuj, ja din veset njonitjetrit, din se ç'munen me thon, ene çfar nuk munen.

Per shemull, une e di qe ky Janullatosi e tha pa t'keq, si pune komplimenti ate qe "nuk jeni komb tipik myslimon", por vej bast qe shume te tjere ja kan mor ters.

----------


## shigjeta

Linku zyrtar i faqes se kishes ortodokse shqiptare http://www.orthodoxalbania.org/Shqip...cal_Office.htm  (Himara e veçuar) eshte nje arsye me shume qe Janullatosi duhet te largohet nga drejtimi i kishes shqiptare, per te mos patur ndarje te reja ne harten e Shqiperise.

----------


## skipetar

> A duhet largohet Janullatos prej kryesise Kishes orthodokse shqiptare?


Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare nuk ekziston qysh pej komunizmit ||| pra edhe sot nuk osht cashtje e hekjes t'Janullatosit pej naj kryesije po osht cashtje e ringjalljes t'Kishse Ortodokse Shqiptare |||

Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare nuk e ka prish gogoli spiun Janullatos po e ka prish komunizmi ||| Janullumpiri vecse osht vazhdimsi e shkatrrimit t'Kishse Ortodokse Shqiptare ||| Janullumpiri osht vendos n'Shqipni pej komunistave ||| megjithse Janullumpiri pik s'pari osht vegel e greqise sa mos me e lon Shqipnin me kon e qete ||| se me kon Shqipnija e qete s'paku gjysa e turistave n'ven si me shku n'greqi shkojne n'Shqipni ||| po greqija mas shumti don me e nalu ma t'randsishmen si osht se Shqipnija e qete shumefish e shton pjesmarren e vet ne bajtjen e mallnave se ka dalje n'dy dete |||

sapo t'pranohet Shqpnija n'NATO jom i bindun se Janullumpiri ka me e lone Shqipnin e ateher binden edhe do Shqiptare Ortodokse per qellimin e deshtum t'grekve ||| e qysh e ka thone Zoti ateher Ortodokste Shqiptare me ndihmen e krejt Shqiptarve pamar parasysh perkatsine fetare t'tyne shpirtnisht kan me e ringjall Kishen Ortodokse Shqiptare |

----------


## BARAT

Janullatosi ka qendruar shume madje. Ai nuk duhet te kishte ardhur...KURRE

----------


## PRI-LTN

Duhet te largohet sa me pare.
Nqs nuk ka para, ia paguaj une bileten (vetem vajtje) deri ne Athine.

----------


## Jack Watson

Me vrap biles

----------


## BEHARI

te them te drejten me vjen shum keq per orthodokset shqiptar,sepse janullatosi vazhdon te qendroje ne krye te kishes orthodokse pa pelqimin e ketij komuniteti!
e them kete se pse jam i bindur qe nuk ka shqiptar te mirfillt orthodoks qe do pranonete qe kisha apo besimi tyre te ktheheshin ne nje organizate pro greke,anti shqiptare,ku synohet per dite qe shqiperia te copetohet!dhe njeriu me i rrezikshem per shqiperin dhe copezimin e saja eshte pikerisht JANULLATOSI!

PRANDAJ DUHET LARGUAR NJE ORE E ME PARE!

----------


## njemik

Po besa....

----------


## skampin

edhe une jam i mendimit se kjo i perket ortodokseve Shqiptar qe ta vendosin.. sipas statutit te kishes Autoqefale Ortodokse Shqipetare  duhet qe asnje rriqen greke nuk duhet te jete kryetari kishes.

----------

